# CPU fan noise



## promdresses75 (Jul 5, 2011)

My computer's CPU fan noise in cold weather when the large, I tried cleaning the dust, but to no avail, however, when the weather is warm but no sound, how is this going


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

How old your computer ? You can drop of OIL for noise 

If your fan is old you might replace your fan for this issue.


----------



## promdresses75 (Jul 5, 2011)

My computer is purchased by fans in 2005 has never been replaced, I have to re-purchase, in addition to the noise will not affect the hardware


----------



## BHinsen (Jul 7, 2011)

Most CPU heat sink fans are set to automatic, based upon default manufacture settings. The difference in outside temperature matters little, as the heat sink will change fan speed based on the ideal temperature (usually 32°C). If your goal is for the heat sink to admit very little noise (or vice versa), then upon computer start up, boot into the BIOS settings and change it manually.


----------

